# Ork Boss Snikrot



## Blackyujiro

Hope ya'll digs.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Yep. I dig.


----------



## juddski

love the pose / compostion , yep,i dig :wink:


----------



## theyoutuber

Wooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Amra_the_lion

splinter cell 40,000! Awesome


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is awesome i dig + rep for you


----------



## Midge913

Very nice! Good stuff


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Snikrot rulez!


----------

